# DAS6 Pad and Polish Combo



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Decided to have a go at doing some correction work using my DA. Used it on my S3 a couple of years ago with Mezerna stuff but was less than impressed, never seemed to have the ooomph to correct it.

What's the best pads and polish combo for misano red now a days? Not looking to get full correction but a slight deswirl and bringing some clarity back would be nice!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Comes down to personal choice... I've used the menza pads and had some good results.

At the mo i am using 3m pads and meguiars compounds


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used the menzerna pads and compounds and found them OK, although the Megs system seems to pretty good and might be worth a look

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=232766


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

forest said:


> I've used the menzerna pads and compounds and found them OK, although the Megs system seems to pretty good and might be worth a look
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=232766


Cheers, think I'll give that ago.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

The meguirs microfiber system takes some beating in my opinion, big Syd put me onto it and was amazed at the results. 
He did a thread on here about it I think.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> The meguirs microfiber system takes some beating in my opinion, big Syd put me onto it and was amazed at the results.
> He did a thread on here about it I think.


Yep will second that M/F is very good indeed. Only thing I would say is I would like to know a harder cutting pad to use for deeper scratches.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

G techniq P1 supposed to be the only polish you'll ever need. I've always been impressed by these videos although I've only ever used by hand. http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/po ... te-polish/

Once I finally get round to buying a DA it's all I plan on using...


----------

